# Knit Hat with a Heart Motif - Free till December 25



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 

This hat will make a cute present for Christmas or Valentine's Day.  
It's very easy and quick to make! 
The heart motif on the ribbing is shaped with simple cables. 
The beads are optional, they are sewn to the motif by hand.

The pattern is free till December 25 ( regular price is $2.99).

Wishing you happy holidays and a wonderful and healthy New Year 2018!

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-a-heart-motif


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Your hats are always beautiful. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you Very much for the pattern! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, thank you ☺


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank You so much! Just perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Happy holidays to you and your family. Thank you for the cute hat pattern.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, sweet hat.
Have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the gift pattern. Another winner! Will enjoy making this one too. Best wishes for the holidays.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the gift of the pattern. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you. What a lovely Christmas gift. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, you are most kind. Merry Christmas to you and your family! Blessings for the New Year.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

What a pretty little hat! Thank you so much for the link. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

THank you. Cute hat.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you. Love the heart.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for gifting this pattern to us.
Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

How kind of you to provide the pattern for the nice hat. Happy Holidays to you, too.


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you! I love your patterns and have made several for family, and they are always well-received and loved. Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year!


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

Thank you, Yelena. I enjoy your patterns so much. They make such cute hats. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you! Pretty!


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Archiesgirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank You. Lovely pattern.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you, Yelena...super cute.

Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Thank you! It is such a sweet hat! Merry Christmas.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Just darling! And thanks!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Wishing you happy holidays and a wonderful and healthy New Year 2018!
> 
> __________________________________________
> ...


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the pattern, thank you very much. 
Is it a regular beanie or a slouch hat?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cute hat! Thanks for the free pattern.


----------



## Smashing (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you for your generosity, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

Love it, thank you! Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody! I am glad you like the hat! Happy knitting!
Judyh, it's a regular beanie.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, what a wonderful gift.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you. Good to know this simple way to make al heart.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Adorable hat. Thank you for the pattern. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This is just perfect for a Valentine's Day birthday gift. Thank you.


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this! Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for the gift!


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

You are kind to gift this pattern to us. May your holidays be wonderful.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks so much! Merry Christmas


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a great looking hat - thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!! Always love your patterns!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for your kind comments again, Everybody! ))) Love,peace and joy to you and your families!


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very beautiful hat, thank you!


----------

